# Weekly Competition 2014-29



## Mike Hughey (Jul 15, 2014)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R' U2 R F' R2 U F R2 U'
*2. *R2 F' U' F2 U2 R U' R'
*3. *R' F' U F2 U' F2 R U2
*4. *U' F R2 U' R' U' F' U2
*5. *R F2 R F2 R F' U F2 U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *D B2 U' L2 F2 D2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 L' D' F' D' L2 U' B U F2 U'
*2. *D2 R2 F2 R D2 R2 D F R2 B D2 R' B2 R F2 U2 D2 R2 U2 R' D2
*3. *F2 D' L2 R2 F2 D F2 L2 F2 D' B' R D' R' U B' D2 R' F2 U
*4. *F2 L' F R2 B R2 D F' L' F R2 F D2 F' B2 R2 U2 R2 L2 F
*5. *F' L2 B' U2 F2 L2 F' L2 U2 F' U R' B F2 L2 F2 U B2 U

*4x4x4*
*1. *B Fw' Rw' D' U' L F R D B Fw2 Uw' U Rw' D' L' Fw' D2 Uw2 U F L2 Rw D2 L' R2 B2 D' Uw L2 R2 B Fw' Uw L' F' Rw D2 R D
*2. *D U Rw' B D Uw2 Fw2 F2 R2 F D L2 R' Fw2 D2 F2 Uw Rw B' Fw2 F' D' Uw L2 Uw B' F D L R Uw2 Fw2 F2 R D L' Uw B F2 R2
*3. *L' B2 Uw L2 B2 Uw2 L' R2 D' L2 R2 F2 R D' B2 R2 Uw2 U' L' B Rw' D' Uw U' L B F2 Rw2 R2 B Fw' F L2 Fw' L' F' L' Rw2 Fw U
*4. *R Fw D Uw U Rw' F' U' B Fw' D Uw2 L' D Fw F L' R' D' Uw' U' B2 Rw' B2 D B' D2 Uw2 U L2 F2 Rw2 Uw2 L' Rw' R' D U R' B2
*5. *B2 Rw' Uw' U' Rw B' R' U Rw2 R' D' B' D F D' R2 Fw2 Uw L' Rw R F R2 D' Fw' D R U2 F Uw2 R' Uw2 Fw F L Uw' B Fw' F2 Uw

*5x5x5*
*1. *L D2 Bw Fw2 Dw U' Fw F Uw R D Lw' Dw' R U2 F2 U' L' Lw' F' Lw2 D Dw2 B2 Fw' U2 L' Bw' L' Bw' Uw' L' Lw' Rw' Bw L2 R2 B' Bw2 Fw2 Dw F2 Dw2 Uw' U' R D2 Dw L' Lw Bw' L2 Bw Lw' Dw F2 Dw2 F2 U' Bw
*2. *Fw F Uw' U' B L' Lw' Bw' D' Uw' L' B' Dw U' Fw Rw Fw' Rw2 F2 Dw' Uw' F' Rw2 Uw L Fw' Uw L B' Dw2 Bw2 Dw' U2 B D' Lw Fw2 U' B Rw' Dw U' Rw' Bw2 R2 Dw R Bw' D Uw2 U Lw Bw2 Dw' Lw F2 D2 Fw L2 B
*3. *Lw' Fw' D2 Uw2 B2 Fw' L Rw U B2 Rw Uw B F L B2 Bw' Fw2 F2 Dw Uw2 Fw2 Dw Uw' R2 B2 R Uw2 B' Dw2 Rw D2 Dw F2 L' Rw Uw' F2 Dw' Uw' U R2 B L2 Rw2 B2 Bw2 Fw' U B2 Lw' R2 Bw Lw' U' Lw Bw2 Dw U2 B2
*4. *Bw Lw' Fw2 Lw2 Bw2 L2 Lw U' Bw2 Fw' F U' Rw R2 B2 Lw D Rw' R2 Dw2 Uw' R B2 Fw Uw2 F' D R' Bw Rw' Dw2 Rw F' L' Lw B2 F R2 B' Bw' D' Dw F L Bw' Fw' F' R2 U' Lw Uw2 U Fw' Lw R U L R Uw' Rw
*5. *Uw2 Lw2 F D2 Uw' Fw2 F Lw2 R2 U' R Fw F Rw Fw' Rw' B' Bw2 F2 Dw Rw Fw' Uw' Fw Rw B L R B U' L' Lw2 Uw2 U2 L2 Lw Bw' Dw2 R2 D Bw' F2 U B Fw U2 Bw Lw2 D2 Dw2 U' Lw2 Fw' R Bw' U B F D2 U'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2D 2R' D2 2R' 3F2 D' 3U2 2U U2 B2 2D' 2B 3F 3U U 2L2 3F' F L2 2D2 3R2 U2 2L D2 3U U2 B D 3R2 2U2 U2 R2 F' 3U2 2L2 3R 2R' R 3F' 2U L2 B' 2F2 R2 2B2 3U' 2U U' 2R' 2B2 2F' 2R2 R2 D 2B 3F 2F2 3U' 2F' R 2F2 2L 2B2 D' F2 D' U' 2F 2U' L
*2. *2B2 L' D 3U R2 3U2 2U' 2B R2 2D 2R' B2 2B2 3F' 3U B 2L' R 2B2 3U 2L 3R' 2R 2U B2 2F' F2 2L 2U2 3F' F' D' 2D 3U2 2F2 2L2 3R2 2R2 F' R 3U' 2R 2D' U L B2 2R2 R' 2B' R' B2 3U2 B 2B2 3R2 2B' 3R2 U 2F 3R2 R' F' 2L F 2U 2B2 2F2 D2 U' B2
*3. *L' 3R2 2R2 R2 U2 2F2 D2 2U' U' B2 3F' 2F2 3U2 2U F2 D2 2D2 2L' 2F' 2D2 2F 2R2 R' 3F2 F2 U2 R2 3F D 3U2 B 3U' 2R' 2B2 2D' 2L2 2B' 2F2 2R2 D' 2D 3R' 2R' 2F2 U 2F2 D' L2 2R B2 2F2 2R' R 2U' L2 2B 3F2 2U' 3F 3U2 2U' U' 2F2 3U' 2B2 D U 3F2 R' 3U'
*4. *2U 2F2 2L' R' 3F 3R R' 2F' F' 2L2 B' F' L 2D R' 2D 2L 3F' L' 2F 2L R' 2B2 2L' D' 3U' 3R 2U2 F 2D 3U 2R' 2B2 L B 2L' 2F 2R' 2U2 3F R2 D 3U' 2U U' 2L 2B' 3F2 2F' L2 2L2 2F' F U' 2F F2 2L 2R 2U' 2L' R' U L2 B' 2D' L' 2L 3R' B2 2R2
*5. *L R' D 3F' L2 2R' 2F U2 L' D2 2R' F 2L' D' 3U 2R B' 3R' D2 F L2 3F2 2D' 2L 3U 3R 2D' 2U' 3R 2B' F' 2R' B 2D' U' 2L2 D2 2D' 3F' 2L2 R' F2 2L B2 3F 2L' B2 2B2 2D2 2U R2 2D' 3U 2U B 2B 3F' U' 2L D2 U2 2L' 3R 3F F' R2 D 3U' 2R 2B

*7x7x7*
*1. *3R U R' 3B 2D 2B 2F' 2D2 3L R' B' 2L2 3L' 2R' D' 3F2 D' 2U 3L' U R2 B' 2B D U 2B' D' B2 3B2 2D 2U' L' 3U 2R 2D L' 2D' 2F2 2U 3F2 2R2 3D2 3F2 2L2 D2 3U 3F' L 2L2 3R2 R2 2U' B' 2B' 3U 2L' R 2U2 3L 2D' 2R' D 2R 3U2 3B2 2F 2D 3R' 2R 3D' 3B2 F' 2D2 3D2 3U U2 3R' 3D2 3L2 2D2 U' L D2 3R2 D2 2F' 3U2 3L 2B' 3B' F2 2R D2 B' 2R 3U' 2R 2F' 3R' 3D
*2. *2L' D' U 2B 3L 2R R2 D2 3U' 2U2 L' 3L2 2R' 3U 3L2 2U 3L R 2U' F' 3L' B' 2F 2D 3F2 2D' 3D2 2B' L' 3D 3U' 3B' 3U' 3L2 D 3D 3U 2U' 3R 2B' F' 3U2 L R' 2F' L' 3F' D2 F' U 3F 3L2 2R 3D 2U2 U 2R2 D2 3B' 2L 3L D2 2U2 B' 2F' L' 3L2 D2 B' 2F 2R' 2D 3L2 2D2 2F 2L' 2R 2F' D2 3R 3B2 3F2 2F F' U2 R B2 3B D' 3U2 2U' F' 2U2 2L' R2 U F R B' 2B'
*3. *3U 3L' 2B' 3B2 2L2 2D2 L' 2D B 2F D' 3L' 2R2 U' B2 3F2 2F2 2L 3U 2L 3F' 2R' 2U R2 2B' F2 2L 3L' 2R2 2U2 3R2 2B' F2 L2 3D 3U' 2F R 2F' L 3L2 F' U 2F D' L2 3L' 2B' 3U' 3B 2U2 3F 2F' F 3L2 2R R 3U2 U' L2 2B' D 3R R' 2F 3D 3R2 3D 2R2 3F' 3R2 D' L 3R 2B 3F2 3R 2B' D2 3L U 3R 2U' U2 3L U2 F U2 2L' D 3L D 3U 2F' F' 2D 3U 2R' 2B' 3R2
*4. *D2 3B 2R2 F2 L2 2B 2F' F2 3D2 3U2 3L' 2F2 3U2 3R D L 2R2 2D 3L2 2U 2B' 2D 2L 3L' 3R U2 2F2 3L 2B 3F' 2F' L D B 3B2 F2 2L2 D 2U 3R2 B 3L2 2R' 2U' 2F2 3R D 2F' 2L B2 L2 2L' 2R 3D2 3R2 2D 2L 2D R' U2 B' 3F 2F R2 2U2 3F 2F 3D2 2L 2R 2B 3U2 R 2D 2U2 U 2L2 3F' 2U2 U2 B2 L2 R' 2F L 3B' D L' 2L2 3F2 2D2 2B2 L2 3F D' 3R 2R2 3B' 2U 2F'
*5. *B2 L2 3R 2R 2U' F2 3L' R' 3U' 2F2 L' 2L' D 2L2 R' U' R D' 2L 3R U 3F2 2U' 2L' 3L2 2R' B 3B2 R' 3B D 3U' 2R2 3D 2F' R2 2D' 2B2 2F2 L 3R' R 3F' 3D2 L' 2L R2 2U' U 2B F' 2U2 3F2 F' 3D2 3U 3B 3F' 2F 2D' 2B2 F2 3R 2U' 2R 2D 3B2 2F' 3R' 2U' L2 3R2 2U U 2B' 2L' 3B2 F' 2D2 2U' 3R' 2B2 F2 3L' 3U' 2R' D' 2D 2F' R2 2B2 2L2 2B 3B' D' U 3L' 3B' 3R' R

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R U2 F2 R' F' R U2 R' U2
*2. *R2 F R' U' R' F U2 R2 U'
*3. *U' F R U' R' U' R2 F U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 U2 B2 L U2 B2 D2 U2 L F2 R U B L2 U2 L B' U R U2
*2. *U' L2 B2 D' R2 U L2 U' L2 R2 U F D' U' L' D' R B' U' R2
*3. *F2 D' R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D L2 F2 R' D' U B F' D' R' B L' F2 L'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 Rw2 B2 F R2 U2 R F D2 B2 Rw' Uw' U R2 Fw2 F Uw2 U B' D Rw B' Rw D2 U' Rw2 B' Rw2 D2 F D R Uw2 U' Rw U2 L B' Fw' U2
*2. *F' D2 Rw B Fw' F R Fw L' B2 Uw U2 R' D' Uw U R F R2 Uw2 L2 U R2 F L Fw2 F L2 D2 L2 Rw F2 R' F Uw' Rw Fw' F' L2 B2
*3. *D Uw' B' Fw' Rw B Fw' R D2 U2 Rw' Fw L2 D Uw' Fw2 F' Uw Rw2 Uw2 Rw' R' Fw' Uw U' R' Fw2 D Uw L' B2 Fw' U2 L2 U' Fw D B2 Fw2 F2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw L2 B L' R2 Bw2 Fw2 F Rw' R Bw U Rw2 D' Bw' D' B2 Dw B Bw2 F Dw' Bw2 L' Bw' Uw' B' F' Uw' B2 Bw2 F Dw2 U F D' U' B Bw' Fw2 R2 Bw Rw' Dw F2 L' Rw2 B2 Fw' Lw R U R2 Bw2 D B' Bw Fw' F Lw'
*2. *B2 U F2 Lw' D2 Dw2 Bw' U2 B' D2 Bw' L U B' L' B' Fw Rw2 D Dw2 Uw2 Bw2 F' Rw' Fw' Lw2 R Uw' B L' Lw' R F2 R' Uw2 B Bw2 Rw2 U2 Rw R' B F L B2 Dw Uw' B D Dw' Uw U2 F2 U F2 U R' Bw' Lw' F'
*3. *Fw2 F' Rw' F2 D' Dw' Uw2 B' L Lw2 Fw2 D2 U' Fw Dw2 Bw D2 Dw Bw' Fw D L Rw2 R' Bw L' B' F Lw Rw2 R' B' Dw' R B Fw' Uw2 U Lw' Bw2 Rw B Dw' Lw2 Bw' F U2 Fw Lw' Bw2 F Lw Rw2 D2 Uw' L' Dw U2 Bw Fw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2U 2R2 2B U2 2R2 2D2 2F2 D' 2U2 2F2 2L2 2D 2F2 2D U2 F D B2 L' 3U' 2F' F2 3U2 2U 2B 3F' 2F2 U L' 2B' 3U R D2 B 2B 3U' 2F' F' L' 2L' 2D' R2 2F' R 2F 2R' B' 2F' 2U2 3F R2 2D2 L 2R' D 2D' 3U 2U2 U' B' 2L2 2B 2R B2 L2 B' F2 U' 2F 2R'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' 3U 3B 2F2 3D2 B2 F 3R2 3F' 3R2 2D' 3L' F' D2 2D' 2R' 2U 2B' 2L' 2D U' 2F 3U2 3R' B2 3B D R' 3B2 3F' 2F2 3D2 3B 2L 2U2 3R2 2D2 L' 2L' B' R' 3U2 F' D2 2D 3L 3R' 2U' U' 3L 2F2 2D 3U B' 2D 3D2 L' 2D 3D 3U' 3B' R' 2U2 F 2R' 2U' 2L' 2D L F2 L 3U2 3B2 2F 3L2 B' L2 3L 2U2 3L2 2F' U 3F2 2L2 D R' 3B2 U' 2F 3U' L' U' 2B' 2R D 2D 2U' 3L' B L2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 L2 R2 B L2 D2 U2 F' D2 R2 F' U' L D2 B2 U L' R' D' L2
*2. *F U2 R B R F' B2 R D' L D F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U' F2 D' B2 D'
*3. *B' D2 F U2 L2 R2 B' L2 R2 F2 L' R D' L' D2 F R B D2 U B
*4. *R B2 R B2 U2 L' D2 L F2 D2 L' B' F2 U L D' L' B D2 F' U
*5. *B2 D' F2 D L2 B2 D' F2 L2 D R B2 L' B2 U R' B F' R' U'
*6. *F2 L2 D L2 F2 U L2 U' F2 U B2 F' L' D' U R2 U2 B' D R' U
*7. *F2 L' D2 L R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R B2 D R' U2 F' U B' U B2 L' U'
*8. *L2 B2 U F2 L2 U B2 U F2 D' L' F' U' L2 F R F2 D L' F'
*9. *R' D' B2 D F2 B' U' F2 L U2 F2 L2 F U2 F' U2 B U2 R2 F'
*10. *U' F2 D R2 F2 D B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 B L' B' R' U' B2 F D' R
*11. *B2 R2 U B' D' F' U B' D' F L' D2 L U2 D2 B2 R U2 L' U2 F2
*12. *U' L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D L2 U F2 L2 F' D L R F D2 R U2 B D
*13. *R B L2 F' D B L U2 F' B2 U2 D2 L U2 B2 R2 F2 D2 L' F2
*14. *D' F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 B2 U' L2 B2 U2 F' R' D' L F2 L' U' R D2
*15. *L2 B D2 R2 B R2 B D2 B D2 F' L F D R2 B L2 D R D' F2
*16. *U' L2 F2 R2 B2 D B2 D F2 U2 L2 F U F' D' U B' D2 R' F2 L2
*17. *R' F2 L2 U2 R U2 B2 R F' L2 U L R2 U' R' F2 L U'
*18. *F R2 U2 L2 F L2 F' D2 B' L2 B U F' R B2 F' L' U' F2 D' F
*19. *B2 L U2 D B' U' D2 B L B2 U2 R2 B2 R' U2 R2 L F2
*20. *U' B2 D U' B2 U2 F2 U' R2 D B2 R' B' U' F U2 R U' F D'
*21. *R D R L' U F2 B2 R D' F R2 D' R2 L2 B2 R2 U2 D' R2 B2 U
*22. *D2 L2 F2 U' B2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' R B2 D R B U B2 D2 F2 R2
*23. *R D2 B2 L' B2 F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R2 B' L B2 R2 F D2 R D U' F
*24. *L2 D R2 U F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 B R' D2 L B2 L U' L' D' B' D'
*25. *B2 R2 B2 D U2 L2 B2 D2 U B2 F2 L' D2 L B' D L2 R' B D' R'
*26. *R B2 L' D' L F' U R' U' B' R2 B2 U2 L2 D2 R F2 U2 R F2 B2
*27. *U2 R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 F2 U B' R B U L' B2 F2 U2 B U'
*28. *U' B' U R' U' F' L D R F2 U2 F B' U2 D2 F' U2 D2 L2
*29. *L2 B2 L2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 U' B2 D' R' U' B' F' L' F U L2 D U2
*30. *B2 L' R' U2 R D2 L U2 R2 F2 U' B2 F' R' B2 L' F U2 F D
*31. *R' U F' L2 D2 L' B U' F' R2 F2 R' D2 F2 R' D2 R' D2 R2 F2
*32. *B2 L2 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 U R2 U2 R2 F D R F U L U F' R'
*33. *R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R B2 R' F2 L2 R' F U' R' U2 B2 U L D2 F
*34. *R' B U' B D' F L' U D L U D L2 U' B2 D F2 R2 D2 B2 R2
*35. *L2 D2 L2 B2 D F2 U B2 L2 B2 D2 L' R U2 B' D B2 U' L' R2 B
*36. *D B2 L2 F2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 U L2 F' L D F2 L B2 R2 B F U'
*37. *D2 R2 U2 L2 B' L2 F' D2 U2 B2 F' R' U2 B' F' D' L B2 D2 B U
*38. *D2 F2 U L2 F2 R2 B2 U F2 D B R' U B2 U2 L2 D' B' R2 F'
*39. *F R2 B L2 U2 F' D2 U2 B2 R2 F' D F2 L U2 B D' L' D2 U2 B
*40. *L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 F' D2 U2 F' D2 U2 L' F' R B U B' U' B2 R

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L2 D F2 U' F2 U' B2 D' L2 U R2 B' U L R2 U F' L' B2 L2 F
*2. *F2 R2 U B2 L2 D F2 U L2 R2 B2 L D B2 U R D' F' D B' R
*3. *L2 U2 B2 U R2 U B2 R2 D F2 L2 R' F L' U F' R' B2 D' R' D2
*4. *F2 L B2 R2 F2 L' B2 L' B2 U2 R2 F L' B D' R' U' F' R D' L2
*5. *U' L U' B U2 D B U L2 B D2 F2 U R2 L2 U2 B2 D B2 D'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R' F' R2 U B L' D L F' R2 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2
*2. *D2 B2 F2 R D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U2 B' D2 U2 L R U' R' U F'
*3. *L2 B' L2 U2 B2 R2 F U2 R2 F D2 R' U B2 U2 B R' D' B D F'
*4. *D L2 R2 D2 B2 D U2 B2 F2 L2 D' F D R D2 U' L D' B2 U2 L2
*5. *B F2 R2 B' U2 B2 D2 L2 U2 B U' L2 F' U' L' D' F2 L D2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B' R2 F' U2 R' B2 D' L U' F D2 B2 U2 R2 B' L2 F' U2 B' U2
*2. *F D2 U2 B U2 B2 U2 L2 B' U2 B' R B2 U R2 F2 D' B F' R U'
*3. *L2 R' D2 L D2 F2 L' U2 B2 D2 R' F' U' B R2 B2 L U' B' L' U'
*4. *D2 F R2 F' L2 U2 L2 R2 B U2 F' U R2 U F L U2 L' U L
*5. *R2 B2 U2 L2 D' L2 R2 D2 F2 U2 R' B' U F2 U R2 D2 B' U F

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 B D2 F' R2 B' R2 U F' R D U R' F2 U F' R

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U' F R2 F2 U2 F' U' R2 U2
*3. *B2 L2 B2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U L2 B' D F L' D U F' D L D2
*4. *D' Uw' U2 F' U2 B2 F2 L2 Rw R F L D' F' R2 B D2 Uw' U B F Rw' R' B2 D2 R' F R F2 R B Rw R2 F' D U Fw L' R2 F2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R2 U R' F' R F2 U' F' U2
*3. *D2 R2 D2 F U2 F' D2 U2 R2 F U' B L' U2 F' L R' D U L2
*4. *F Rw2 D F2 L B2 F2 D L2 R Uw2 Fw L2 Rw D Uw' U2 B2 R' Uw' Rw Uw' Rw2 D2 U B2 F' Rw' Uw2 B2 F R2 Fw Uw B2 D Uw' U' Fw2 F2
*5. *Lw Rw2 U' Bw' Rw D' F Uw' F' L2 B' Rw' Uw Rw2 R Dw2 Fw2 U Rw' Bw U2 Rw2 Dw R U' L' Fw' F' D2 U Bw2 Rw R' Dw' L' D B L Fw' D U' Fw2 R' Uw2 B' Uw2 U' L2 Rw' B' F' Lw2 Rw F2 Rw2 Fw2 Lw D B Dw'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-3,d=-1 / dUdU u=-5,d=3 / ddUU u=6,d=-1 / UdUd u=0,d=1 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-4 / dUUU
*2. *UUdd u=5,d=-2 / dUdU u=2,d=6 / ddUU u=4,d=5 / UdUd u=-3,d=2 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-1 / ddUd
*3. *UUdd u=3,d=-5 / dUdU u=-1,d=5 / ddUU u=4,d=-4 / UdUd u=-5,d=2 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-5 / dUdU
*4. *UUdd u=0,d=5 / dUdU u=6,d=3 / ddUU u=3,d=-2 / UdUd u=-4,d=-4 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=-1 / UUUU
*5. *UUdd u=6,d=-1 / dUdU u=-3,d=-3 / ddUU u=4,d=0 / UdUd u=1,d=3 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-3 / UUdU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U L U' L B L B' R l' b'
*2. *U L U B' R L' B' U B l' b' u
*3. *U' R L' R' U L R' L B l r' b' u'
*4. *U B' U L' U' L' R' U b' u'
*5. *L U L U B' L R' B L' l r' u

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, 2) / (0, -3) / (4, -2) / (5, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, 2) / (1, 0) / (-3, 4) / (0, 3)
*2. *(1, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (5, -4) / (-3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, 2) / (-1, -2) / (0, -4) / (-1, 0)
*3. *(0, -1) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, -5) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (3, -3) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, 2) / (-1, 0) / (6, -4)
*4. *(0, -1) / (1, -2) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-3, 3) / (3, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (0, 5) / (-4, 0) / (0, 1)
*5. *(1, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 6) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, 0) / (6, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *R' D R' L U' R' L' R' D'
*2. *U D' U' R' L' U' D L' R'
*3. *L D L U D' L D' L U
*4. *U' R' L R' L R' L R' D'
*5. *U' R' D U' L D L D


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jul 15, 2014)

*2x2:* (6.62) 7.40 7.16 (8.05) 6.77 = *7.11*
*3x3:* 20.59 21.15 (20.37) (22.15) 21.24 = *20.99*
*4x4:* 1:46.47 (1:41.56) (1:50.90) 1:43.09 1:47.26 = *1:45.61*
*3x3 One Handed:* (56.27) 41.34 43.22 51.27 (37.32) = *45.28*
*2x2 Blindfolded:* 1:19.06 1:21.71 1:02.20 = *1:14.32*


----------



## QQW (Jul 16, 2014)

2x2: 5.297 6.290 9.313 6.262 6.662 --------- 6.405
3x3: 15.492 18.748 20.480 29.350 16.884. ---------18.704
4x4: 1:43.606 1:36.17 1:33.642(+2 misalignment) 1:34.075 1.35.552 ---------- 1:35.266
234 relay: 2:11.949


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 17, 2014)

2x2: (9.03) 9.83 10.12 9.91 (10.92) == 9.95
3x3: 21.24 (40.95) 32.10 (18.71) 24.21 == 25.85 well that was interesting
4x4: 2:36.36 (2:22.18) 2:47.58 (4:01.95) 2:32.03 == 2:37.35 pop on the 4


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Jul 17, 2014)

*2x2 : * (3.80), 4.41, 4.74, 4.88, (5.11) = *4.64*
*3x3 : *13.98, (12.83), (16.44), 13.94, 14.97 = *14.30*
*6x6 : *3:18.15, 3:20.64, (3:15.01), (3:28.68), 3:21.46 = *3:20.08*
*3x3 BLD : *2:15.70, 2:32.77, DNF = *2:15.70*
*OH : *(40.95), 46.29, (49.21), 47.17, 43.80 = *45.75*
*2-4 relay : 1:20.20*
*2-5 relay : 3:27.42*
*Clock : *(12.96), 18.06, 14.65, 16.72, (18.28) = *16.48*
*Megaminx : *(1:26.88), 1:42.70, 1:38.01, 1:37.96, (1:46.39) = *1:39.56*
*Pyraminx : *(3.48), 4.92, 4.90, (DNF), 6.33 = *5.38*
*Skewb : *(15.93), 14.78, 13.84, 14.42, (11.45) = *14.35*


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 18, 2014)

*2X2X2:* 10.28 8.80 (6.03) (12.63) 9.28 = *9.45*
*3X3x3:* (17.71) (23.44) 22.86 21.02 19.82 =* 21.23* //Managed to preserve the pairs in solve one
*4x4X4: *2:06.47 (2:37.19) 2:19.18 (1:48.11) 2:21.60 = *2:15.75*


----------



## Dene (Jul 20, 2014)

*3x3:* 16.63, (17.12), 16.03, 15.84, (13.71) = 16.17
*4x4:* 1:04.65, 58.60, (1:08.52), 1:08.11, (57.53) = 1:03.79
*5x5:* (1:40.75), 1:40.52, 1:39.34, (1:29.47), 1:35.58 = 1:38.48
*6x6:* 2:59.18, 3:06.51, (2:54.70), 3:00.71, (3:11.21) = 3:02.13
*7x7:* 4:59.79, 4:56.19, (5:03.96), 5:03.74, (4:41.45) = 4:59.91
*OH:* 35.53, 35.11, 35.66, (39.59), (34.38) = 35.43
*Megaminx:* 2:08.57, 2:21.11, (2:22.72), 2:01.32, (2:00.81) = 2:10.33


So I finished everything then realised I had opened the competition from last week and done those solves again (damn people bumping old threads). So up to Mr. Hughey whether he chooses to accept these times or not. Personally I don't really care, for me it's just about practising at least a little bit. Anyway it's not as if I recognised any of the scrambles. And the times were pretty much all crap >.<


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 20, 2014)

/\ or you could use this http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 22, 2014)

Results for week 29: congratulations to mycube, qaz and Lapinsavant

*2x2x2*(29)

 2.42 stevecho816
 2.84 Coolster01
 3.37 Lapinsavant
 3.55 Iggy
 3.61 riley
 3.80 andi25
 3.95 bh13
 4.19 Wilhelm
 4.33 VeryKewlName
 4.37 mycube
 4.68 bacyril
 4.92 Natecuber
 4.93 typeman5
 5.55 qaz
 5.69 thatkid
 5.76 Tim Reynolds
 5.92 CyanSandwich
 5.98 Schmidt
 6.40 QQW
 6.72 BenjaminW
 7.11 Rocky0701
 7.43 ichcubegern
 7.59 Keroma12
 7.71 CubeBird
 9.45 MarcelP
 9.94 jedijupiter
 9.95 Cubeologist
 10.97 d4m1no
 20.50 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(35)

 8.53 Lapinsavant
 9.12 stevecho816
 9.51 riley
 11.74 Iggy
 11.95 andi25
 11.95 szatan
 12.43 bh13
 12.94 Tim Reynolds
 13.11 mycube
 13.43 Wilhelm
 13.71 Natecuber
 14.30 bacyril
 16.06 typeman5
 16.17 Dene
 16.23 Keroma12
 16.29 qaz
 17.44 ichcubegern
 18.70 QQW
 19.46 Perff
 19.51 CyanSandwich
 19.51 cubefanatic
 19.53 thatkid
 20.99 Rocky0701
 21.23 MarcelP
 22.44 BenjaminW
 23.05 Schmidt
 24.31 RjFx2
 24.38 tpt8899
 25.46 d4m1no
 25.85 Cubeologist
 27.22 CubeBird
 31.84 MatsBergsten
 35.76 jedijupiter
 38.26 sivamrhack
 DNF bpwhiteout
*4x4x4*(22)

 35.55 stevecho816
 39.16 Lapinsavant
 47.52 szatan
 48.08 mycube
 48.50 Natecuber
 49.83 Iggy
 51.26 andi25
 54.55 qaz
 1:00.58 Wilhelm
 1:01.17 Tim Reynolds
 1:03.79 Dene
 1:08.00 bh13
 1:09.45 thatkid
 1:11.80 BenjaminW
 1:30.94 Schmidt
 1:31.55 CyanSandwich
 1:35.26 QQW
 1:40.05 d4m1no
 1:45.61 Rocky0701
 2:07.08 MatsBergsten
 2:15.75 MarcelP
 2:38.66 Cubeologist
*5x5x5*(13)

 1:18.53 Lapinsavant
 1:29.64 mycube
 1:35.88 andi25
 1:38.48 Dene
 1:43.39 Wilhelm
 1:47.98 szatan
 1:51.71 qaz
 1:57.89 Tim Reynolds
 1:59.96 Keroma12
 2:52.69 BenjaminW
 2:58.59 d4m1no
 DNF stevecho816
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(6)

 2:59.15 Wilhelm
 3:02.13 Dene
 3:20.08 bacyril
 3:51.19 Tim Reynolds
 3:52.54 Keroma12
 6:14.71 BenjaminW
*7x7x7*(6)

 4:17.88 mycube
 4:20.19 Wilhelm
 4:44.23 andi25
 4:59.91 Dene
 9:46.27 BenjaminW
 DNF d4m1no
*3x3 one handed*(13)

 17.98 stevecho816
 18.66 riley
 20.33 Lapinsavant
 20.98 Iggy
 22.69 mycube
 30.39 Tim Reynolds
 35.43 Dene
 38.96 BenjaminW
 41.89 qaz
 45.28 Rocky0701
 45.75 bacyril
 58.43 CyanSandwich
 1:01.31 RjFx2
*3x3 with feet*(2)

 1:46.07 qaz
 6:59.83 CyanSandwich
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(7)

 8.22 stevecho816
 15.56 Lapinsavant
 17.02 mycube
 24.14 MatsBergsten
 25.78 qaz
 32.83 CyanSandwich
 1:02.20 Rocky0701
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(8)

 38.58 Iggy
 39.46 mycube
 59.68 qaz
 1:27.14 MatsBergsten
 1:39.77 CyanSandwich
 2:07.57 okayama
 2:15.70 bacyril
 2:54.87 Lapinsavant
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(8)

 2:54.76 Iggy
 3:19.85 mycube
 4:53.93 riley
 5:09.09 qaz
 7:57.00 MatsBergsten
 9:54.03 CyanSandwich
12:25.83 okayama
 DNF antoineccantin
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(9)

 4:05.79 Ollie
11:16.50 riley
11:50.62 timothywong24
13:16.03 qaz
38:14.37 okayama
 DNF CyanSandwich
 DNF mycube
 DNF antoineccantin
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

28:46.03 MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(4)

19/24 (51:20)  mycube
16/21 (58:51)  riley
13/16 (44:49)  CyanSandwich
10/12 (60:00)  MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(12)

 52.57 Lapinsavant
 1:04.30 riley
 1:10.12 qaz
 1:11.04 Wilhelm
 1:12.11 mycube
 1:12.79 andi25
 1:20.20 bacyril
 1:28.33 Tim Reynolds
 1:30.63 bh13
 1:40.81 BenjaminW
 2:11.94 QQW
 2:16.85 d4m1no
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(8)

 2:15.28 Lapinsavant
 2:47.59 mycube
 2:55.65 Wilhelm
 3:09.32 andi25
 3:27.42 bacyril
 3:32.38 Tim Reynolds
 3:43.49 qaz
 4:31.30 BenjaminW
*Magic*(1)

 7.88 ichcubegern
*Skewb*(13)

 4.96 Nihahhat
 5.07 Coolster01
 6.99 stevecho816
 7.92 Wilhelm
 8.52 Natecuber
 11.71 mycube
 12.14 riley
 12.22 bpwhiteout
 13.61 cubefanatic
 14.35 bacyril
 15.39 andi25
 15.98 Tim Reynolds
 22.36 BenjaminW
*Clock*(5)

 9.73 Perff
 10.89 qaz
 13.70 Wilhelm
 15.93 mycube
 16.48 bacyril
*Pyraminx*(19)

 4.05 Iggy
 4.46 andi25
 5.07 stevecho816
 5.38 bacyril
 5.86 cubefanatic
 6.29 Lapinsavant
 6.29 Natecuber
 6.84 Wilhelm
 6.98 Coolster01
 7.74 bh13
 9.04 RjFx2
 9.95 qaz
 10.34 Tim Reynolds
 13.90 mycube
 13.95 BenjaminW
 14.17 Schmidt
 15.18 CyanSandwich
 15.80 CubeBird
 15.89 jedijupiter
*Megaminx*(6)

 1:08.75 andi25
 1:39.56 bacyril
 1:42.29 mycube
 1:44.43 Wilhelm
 1:48.20 qaz
 2:10.33 Dene
*Square-1*(5)

 22.13 Iggy
 28.29 stevecho816
 29.87 Wilhelm
 43.55 qaz
 1:02.05 CyanSandwich
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(8)

26 guusrs
28 TeddyKGB
30 okayama
31 Blablabla
33 qaz
33 Tim Reynolds
39 Mike Hughey
47 CyanSandwich

*Contest results*

266 mycube
190 qaz
181 Lapinsavant
178 riley
173 Wilhelm
166 stevecho816
158 andi25
156 Iggy
148 CyanSandwich
135 Tim Reynolds
122 bacyril
101 MatsBergsten
96 Natecuber
93 Dene
92 BenjaminW
90 bh13
70 szatan
56 Coolster01
51 Keroma12
48 QQW
48 thatkid
47 Rocky0701
47 okayama
45 Schmidt
45 typeman5
42 d4m1no
41 cubefanatic
34 ichcubegern
28 MarcelP
28 RjFx2
27 Perff
23 VeryKewlName
20 CubeBird
19 Cubeologist
18 guusrs
18 Ollie
17 TeddyKGB
16 timothywong24
15 Blablabla
15 jedijupiter
14 Nihahhat
12 Mike Hughey
11 tpt8899
11 bpwhiteout
5 sivamrhack
2 antoineccantin


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 22, 2014)

Top 30! Lol-30th


----------



## mycube (Jul 22, 2014)

Interesting that there are more people doing 5bld than any other bld event


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 22, 2014)

mycube said:


> Interesting that there are more people doing 5bld than any other bld event



Many of those practising either for US Nats or Eu Ch I guess...
But of course that ought to be true also for other bld events...


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 24, 2014)

MatsBergsten said:


> Many of those practising either for US Nats or Eu Ch I guess...
> But of course that ought to be true also for other bld events...



CONGRAAATTTTSSSS! THIS IS THE MILLIONTH POST ON SPEEDSOLVING!


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 24, 2014)

MatsBergsten said:


> Many of those practising either for US Nats or Eu Ch I guess...
> But of course that ought to be true also for other bld events...









*Congratulations, you're the 1,000,000th poster!

>>>>>>>>>>CLICK HERE FOR FREE LAPTOP!!!<<<<<<<<<<*


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 24, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> *Congratulations, you're the 1,000,000th poster!
> 
> >>>>>>>>>>CLICK HERE FOR FREE LAPTOP!!!<<<<<<<<<<*



Lol


----------



## Roman (Jul 24, 2014)

mycube said:


> Interesting that there are more people doing 5bld than any other bld event



lol because someone  posted second 5BLD scramble on BLDers and everyone who seen it wanted to try it.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 25, 2014)

Roman said:


> lol because someone  posted second 5BLD scramble on BLDers and everyone who seen it wanted to try it.


I did not think/notice there was something special with that scramble. 
I tried it before Ollie did. But maybe I oriented it wrong.


----------

